
Writing a Sencha Touch MVC Application - kannankandappan
http://miamicoder.com/2011/writing-a-sencha-touch-mvc-application/
======
subv3rsion
Really good introduction to Sencha Touch. Highly recommended as there are many
shared features with Ext JS 4.x so making the jump to Ext JS is easier.

~~~
kannankandappan
All credits to Jorge for a neat introduction!

